# Kaya Loves Her Daddy



## Miss Kaya (May 28, 2008)

Kaya sleeps on Daddy's head every night! LOL
She is so cute! I love her.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

OMG that's adorable!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

that is so cute, Welcome to the forum Miss Kaya and MOM.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

LOL... how cute! A headwarmer for those cold Alaskan nights!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

She is absolutely adorable. I bet daddy loves his head warmer too.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:welcome: Angie and Kaya! What a cute pic. It's a perfect one to post in this thread from awhile back.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

That's Hilarious! I can't imagine he gets any sleep like that. I have a hard enough time sleeping with Brando pressed up against my back. Last night he started pushing at me with his hind legs. I think he was trying to tell me to move over lol


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

That's really is sweet....and welcome to the forum if I haven't already done that somewhere else! (I loose track, sometimes!)


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

So cute! Cooper tries to sleep on my husband's head. He's not near as tolerant.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

That is such a sweet picture! Kubrick has taken to doing that to me now. He sleeps right above my head on the pillow. I don't even feel him half the time, though.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

That is so sweet. I love how these little guys melt their daddies' hearts.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh gosh, that's exactly how Kodi sleeps with me.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh that is so cute!! Kaya made herself quite comfortable didnt she? I catch Tad "spooning" Carmen all the time.... I am not jealous, I swear.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

That's so cute. Benji sleeps between my DH's pillow and my pillow. Lizze sleeps at my feet during the night, come early morning she sleeps anywhere on me where she is comfortable. :biggrin1:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh that's adorable. I had a dog that loved to sleep on my head and another who liked the pillow behind my head. With another under the covers, one at my feet and an assortment of four cats, my bed was rather crowded at one point. LOL MeMe tends to like to snuggle right next to my legs or shoulders.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Poor Scooter is in his puppy jail across the room. Our bed is really high off the ground and he's so little I'd be afraid he'd fall. Or pee in my bed!!!uke:


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

How cute is that..she's making sure nobody gets up without her noticing <g>


----------



## Mijo's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

Too cute! Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh, that is just adorable!

Like Scooter my two are still in "puppy jail". And if it's up to my DH there they will stay  

And welcome to the forum!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

That is so cute! Maybe her and Dora are related cause Dora is a pillow thief too!


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

That's too adorable!!!!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

How adorable!!! Really soooooo cute!!!!!!

Welcome to the forum!


----------

